# Teens Mesinger/Rev-O-Noc leaf spring seat



## oddball (Jul 4, 2017)

Does anyone have any more info, photos, advertisements,etc. on this


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 4, 2017)

I have seen 3 at motorcycle swap meets


----------



## geosbike (Jul 4, 2017)

there were 3 different ones,  auto-cushion 1 and 2  , and the superba .  auto-chusion 2 was a bicycle saddle


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 4, 2017)

Cool one that is pretty similar. Just pics from google. Cool Harley Davidson. More than likely added to the bicycle.....


 
Don't really have any good information and not sure if it is Rev-o- noc.... just wanted to post this.


----------



## oddball (Jul 4, 2017)

Rev-O-Noc made by Mesinger for H.S.B. Co., still works well


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2017)

Ask this guy for a picture; he liked it.


----------



## oddball (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 5, 2017)

Superba


----------



## oddball (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Glenn, love it!


----------

